# Working Freelance in Spain, but being paid into UK Account



## CuriousGeorge (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I would really appreciate if someone could help me with this. I am a resident in Spain and I have recently started working for a company here that wants me to work freelance, but I'm not registered autonomo. If I thought this job would be long term I wouldn't hesitate to become autonomo in Spain, but at the moment I'm not sure how long it will last and I don't want to go through this process only to find out that the job is going to end soon. 

So at the moment my salary is being paid from here into my UK bank account, where I am registered as self employed. I have a property that I'm renting out there and I'll be paying tax on that. I am hoping that it's ok to do a tax return in the UK and include this money earned here and transferred across in with my self assessment form. 

Can anyone advise me if this is allowed as I've always been straight with my taxes etc.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We both know that you must register as autónomo. 


I am sure you also realise that you and the employer could find yourself in problems if the authorities felt your arrangement was to defraud them of revenues.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

CuriousGeorge said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate if someone could help me with this. I am a resident in Spain and I have recently started working for a company here that wants me to work freelance, but I'm not registered autonomo. If I thought this job would be long term I wouldn't hesitate to become autonomo in Spain, but at the moment I'm not sure how long it will last and I don't want to go through this process only to find out that the job is going to end soon.
> 
> So at the moment my salary is being paid from here into my UK bank account, where I am registered as self employed. I have a property that I'm renting out there and I'll be paying tax on that. I am hoping that it's ok to do a tax return in the UK and include this money earned here and transferred across in with my self assessment form.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't think that where it's paid makes a lot of difference (other than negative of course.... questions like why etc)

Also, if the company pays you I assume you give them an Invoice? If so, they have certain obligations to hacienda when it comes to the production of these, specially with any over 3000€. If not, then it's all a little dodgy in any case isn't it?

I'm sorry to say that avoiding Autonomo won't be easy. The good news is that a gestoria wouldn't charge much to set it up and bring it down if it didn't work out.

Also, Autonomo is supposed to happen before Invoice 1.

As always it'll be down to economies of scale. If they're paying you a few hundred here and there, it might not be worth the hassle. Bear in mind also that Autonomo doesn't just mean being that, it also carries quarterly reporting (again no big deal via a gestoria) and VAT collection unless your in one of very few business that don't have to worry about VAT.

This is all information given to try and help but please do get it verified by a professional asap to avoid problems later on once the issue has possibly escalated.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (May 24, 2009)

Hi Steve and Xose,

Thanks so much guys for your quick and helpful responses. I was hoping that as I would be paying the tax in the UK on this money, that it would save me from being autonomo here until I knew more about the future of this job (something I'd heard about taxation agreements between these countries) but obviously this is not the case. 

Cheers!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

CuriousGeorge said:


> Hi Steve and Xose,
> 
> Thanks so much guys for your quick and helpful responses. I was hoping that as I would be paying the tax in the UK on this money, that it would save me from being autonomo here until I knew more about the future of this job (something I'd heard about taxation agreements between these countries) but obviously this is not the case.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes there is a reciprocal tax agreement between Spain and the UK, but that in effect means you wont pay tax twice .... the tax in your case as a resident should normally be paid in your country of residence, i.e. Spain


----------



## jeremyaskew (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi
I'll echo what has been said above. You are living and working in Spain therefore should be registered for tax purposes in Spain.
Regards
Jeremy


----------

